# Tug I do most the work!



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

My dog loves to play! When it comes to tug I do most the work. How can I get him to do more of the work? It is exhausting doing most the work...but with the dog doing most the work I still think it exhausting. What do you need to know to help me to encourage him to pull and yank and twist more? Im not saying he never does, he does the most with DH the least with the kids which I appreciate. Is it more important that he enjoys the game vs who is doing more of the work? He could easily over power me it's almost as if he cares to not over power...but what do I know. I know he cares about his toys is rather gentle with them. He hears a stuffed animal start to rip he stops lol. He is 14 months still has all his puppy toys lol save but 1. Sorry for the wall of text I can never be short to the point. I'm working on engagement all the time with some distractions it is hard. He can spit the toy like a hot rock. So I thought maybe his lack of effort? in the game was a factor. Thanks in advance for any input and/or question to get to that advice.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I seem to do most of the work too, when I play tug with Scarlet, as opposed to when she plays tug with my older GSD. Those two dig in, and neither one wants to give an inch. They enjoy themselves though. Maybe make a flirt pole and have him chase it out in the yard. My dogs all have liked that.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Honestly I can't believe I don't have a flirt pole already. My cats would love it too, duel purpose. He has great prey drive(yet not seek to kill). I started with a toy on a shoe string. He prefers the chase over a tug. Any suggestions on length of line for the flirt pole for a 14 month old dog? Ty


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I bought some sort of whip at Tractor Supply and tied a de-stuffed toy to it. Dragged it along the ground.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

How long of a string these dogs are fast. I know you already know lol. Let's see what I can find tomorrow. If they do tug hard I wonder about the pole and string used....


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

There is a challenge that is starting on April 9th thruough the Collard Schollar face book group that Car2ner linked in another thread a while back. It involves tug play. 

The Art of Play: 3 Things You Might Be Doing Wrong | The Collared Scholar The box to sign up for the tug challenge will come up when you click on the link.

I did the last challenge that she put on and had a lot of fun with my boy doing it so this may be just what you are looking for. She does ask that you participate and post but the day to day instructions come through via email.

The last challenge actually helped increase my own personna for play (I'm more quiet so sometimes seems like I'm boring to him. Lol). I've been working on the tug more lately and since there is so much disparity in strength between us, I def do more work. One thing that amps him up is if I pull him into me and start baby talking him, kissing his forehead etc. he immediately kicks it up ten notches and I end up loosing in 2 secs. I really like ticking him off and he gets so proud of himself when he wins.

Anyway, the tug challenge may help.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Meagan Karnes is running a 7 day online tug workshop. It is free so worth checking out.

Engagement Challenge | The Collared Scholar


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Lol, the short and the long version of a great online course.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I will say that if you aren't huffing and puffing and your heart isn't racing at least a little, you might be doing it wrong. I know my boy enjoys tug more with my hubby. My boy can really test his strength with him. With me he holds back a bit (thank you Patton).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

Heartandsoul said:


> One thing that amps him up is if I pull him into me and start baby talking him, kissing his forehead etc. he immediately kicks it up ten notches and I end up loosing in 2 secs. I really like ticking him off and he gets so proud of himself when he wins.


This made me LOL; I had a great mental picture of it!

:laugh2:


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I did already sign up for the tug challenge! I found the collared scholar because of this forum  
I am really looking forward to it. 
I am certainly doing a lot of huffing and puffing. I need the work out more anyways LOL

Thanks all


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Are you applying the tug work toward anything beside play? It can be extremely useful in the right hands for obedience and teaching some fundamentals of bite work while playing and using it as a reward.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Yes I use play as a reward and also just for fun. He is a pet dog, but it is great motivation for teaching and engagement. You couldn't be more right about the value and appreciate you taking the time to point out what can be done. Someone did the same for me when he was around 7 months old it changed everything I was doing. I have never had a dog before so i stumble a lot. Play is one thing I got right learning to use it is more challenging.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I watched a Michael Ellis video about tug and drive and teaching them to listen whilst in drive... its amazing how a game of tug teaches this... and what I've really seen is that it helps for Kaiser to listen whilst wanting to chase the cat


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

What was the name of the video?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

He needs to win a lot... and by “win”, I mean truly win (earn)... at the slightest bit of effort, release. I often see the opposite happen (person pulls then releases, or simply gives the dog the toy when no tension/pressure is present). Hold it a little lighter if you need to or if your dog naturally has a softer mouth (bite/grip)..... you want them to be able to actually yank it out of your hand fairly easily, then build on that as his drive intensifies. That said.... be realistic about what he’s actually capable of (temperament wise). My softer dog is similar in that he will also release a toy if he hears it rip.... for my other boy, he hears that sound and pulls harder!!

What are you tugging with also? Sometimes the toys they like aren’t the easiest to grip. I like to keep tug toys novel. I also keep sessions short.... keep them wanting more.

Initially my dog was turned off of jute... so I started him with just a burlap rag, something he could actually shred.... now he’ll accept a jute tug and what keeps him in the game is the mission to shred it, even tho he can’t.

Anyway, just some things to consider if you haven’t.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Apex1 said:


> What was the name of the video?


I've had a look and I can't find it now... annoying because I wanted to watch it again myself.
It was on the Leederburg website somewhere... sorry that really isn't much help.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Fodder said:


> What are you tugging with also? Sometimes the toys they like aren’t the easiest to grip. I like to keep tug toys novel. I also keep sessions short.... keep them wanting more.
> 
> Initially my dog was turned off of jute... so I started him with just a burlap rag, something he could actually shred.... now he’ll accept a jute tug and what keeps him in the game is the mission to shred it, even tho he can’t.


It took me by surprise when my pup, who loved to play with plastic toys, wanted absolutely NOTHING to do with the jute tug the IPO trainer tossed to her. I put away her plastic toys for awhile so that she would learn to play with jute, but toss an empty plastic vinegar jug out into the yard and she is in heaven! (the vinegar jug is thicker than milk jugs) granted, it isn't long before that plastic jug has to be tossed into the recycling bin.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Fodder said:


> He needs to win a lot... and by “win”, I mean truly win (earn)... at the slightest bit of effort, release. I often see the opposite happen (person pulls then releases, or simply gives the dog the toy when no tension/pressure is present). Hold it a little lighter if you need to or if your dog naturally has a softer mouth (bite/grip)..... you want them to be able to actually yank it out of your hand fairly easily, then build on that as his drive intensifies. That said.... be realistic about what he’s actually capable of (temperament wise). My softer dog is similar in that he will also release a toy if he hears it rip.... for my other boy, he hears that sound and pulls harder!!
> 
> What are you tugging with also? Sometimes the toys they like aren’t the easiest to grip. I like to keep tug toys novel. I also keep sessions short.... keep them wanting more.
> 
> ...


The toys that he puts the most effort into is the chuck it kick ball, which is hard for me to grip, the kong on a rope if he has the kong effort is meh, but if he gets the rope just right his effort goes up same with a jolly ball on a rope, he loves to swing the rope so he beats himself with the kong or ball, gets him all worked up and us laughing. I have a leather 2 handled tug and he is not to interested in it, he will play but meh. I think he has a hard time gripping it well. I thought about getting a french linen tug (i read some where softer dogs prefer them), the leather is skinny, flat, hard. He is a softer dog when he isn't feeling like being a young punk. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/Germanshepherds_2016/smilies/tango_face_devil.png

I would keep the french linen tug novel where none of our toys currently are. Thank you for the finer details I will try to watch myself more carefully.


----------



## razorseal (Apr 26, 2018)

car2ner said:


> It took me by surprise when my pup, who loved to play with plastic toys, wanted absolutely NOTHING to do with the jute tug the IPO trainer tossed to her. I put away her plastic toys for awhile so that she would learn to play with jute, but toss an empty plastic vinegar jug out into the yard and she is in heaven! (the vinegar jug is thicker than milk jugs) granted, it isn't long before that plastic jug has to be tossed into the recycling bin.


Same! I got him a jute that the K9 officers use here and this dog wants nothing to do with it! But he loves tugging and chasing the flirt pole toy. He also loves bottles. I threw around a thicker OJ bottle yesterday when he wasn't paying attention on the tile floor to see if he'd jump in fear or go investigate. Not only did he not get scared, but he got up to see what it was and started just chasing it around the house lol. I can't get him to bite the jute though! I need some ideas on how to get him to interact with the jute.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Here's the advice I received on this subject from my sport trainer to build drive in a younger dog with the tug.

1. Take a $5 6ft leash from the value store, run it through the tug handle so you're holding the metal end. 

2. Run it like a flirt to get his attention

3. When he gets it squat down and turn away slightly (this allows him to get aggressive without feeling like he is challenging you directly, the way face to face does)

See if that helps

ETA I forgot to add, one of the easiest ways to get a dog amped up is have them bark. When you see his intensity start lowering, have him release and bark to get it back.


----------



## razorseal (Apr 26, 2018)

Tennessee said:


> Here's the advice I received on this subject from my sport trainer to build drive in a younger dog with the tug.
> 
> 1. Take a $5 6ft leash from the value store, run it through the tug handle so you're holding the metal end.
> 
> ...


WHY didn't I think of that? I will try that.

Thanks!


----------



## razorseal (Apr 26, 2018)

Tennessee said:


> Here's the advice I received on this subject from my sport trainer to build drive in a younger dog with the tug.
> 
> 1. Take a $5 6ft leash from the value store, run it through the tug handle so you're holding the metal end.
> 
> ...


Hey! I just wanted to let you know this worked great! I tied a rope on one end and we started by doing flirt pole style game. I eventually got him interested enough that if I gave it out to him and ran backwards, he would come get it from me and we'd start tugging. Strong boy! I sorta taught him "off" too. I stop playing tug and hold it very steady. He realizes that's not fun and let's go. when he does, I repeat 'off' and tell him good boy. Then I have him sit and hide the toy behind me. He sits waiting for the toy. I then make it "appear" and tell him to get it. Worked perfect. I let him win about 80 percent of the time. He seemed to like that and fights very hard for it lol. I'll do a video of him playing with it this weekend and post it here.

He didn't bark to want it though.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

razorseal said:


> Hey! I just wanted to let you know this worked great! I tied a rope on one end and we started by doing flirt pole style game. I eventually got him interested enough that if I gave it out to him and ran backwards, he would come get it from me and we'd start tugging. Strong boy! I sorta taught him "off" too. I stop playing tug and hold it very steady. He realizes that's not fun and let's go. when he does, I repeat 'off' and tell him good boy. Then I have him sit and hide the toy behind me. He sits waiting for the toy. I then make it "appear" and tell him to get it. Worked perfect. I let him win about 80 percent of the time. He seemed to like that and fights very hard for it lol. I'll do a video of him playing with it this weekend and post it here.
> 
> He didn't bark to want it though.


Awesome! 

It really does work, I had my 10 week old puppy going so nuts during training earlier “the red rocket” made its first appearance  (he’s a psycho little Malinois so results may vary LOL). 

I also did it with my older GSD when she was a pup. She’ll play tug with me for as long as I can keep it. And she really wasn’t a huge fan in the beginning. 

About the barking, what I meant was teach your dog to bark on command and she *has* to bark to keep the game going. 

I highly recommend it as it’s also the gold standard short of an actual send out to bite for deterrence purposes. Nothing says “you should reconsider the life choices that led you here” quite like a 75lb GSD going all Cujo with only one word from you. :grin2:


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Michael Ellis the Power of Playing Tug
The Power of Playing Tug w/ Your Dog


----------



## razorseal (Apr 26, 2018)

Tennessee said:


> Awesome!
> 
> It really does work, I had my 10 week old puppy going so nuts during training earlier “the red rocket” made its first appearance  (he’s a psycho little Malinois so results may vary LOL).
> 
> ...


Yeah his red rocket was Def out too and my mother got to see it lmao.

What suggestions do you have to get him to bark? It's pretty hard to get him to bark. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Lol yes if you take a lot of photos there is a photo app- airbrush u can smudge the red rocket out. Every photo I take have use the app lol!


----------



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Remember practice doesn't make perfect,it just builds a habit.
If you let the dog stand there sucking the tug for 20 mins at a time,that's what you'll get.

On the other hand if you make sure the dog's well hydrated,a bit under exercised that day,warmed up with a quick walk beforehand and the session always stops before the dog tires and the intensity drops.

The dog will work harder and you'll instil that habit in the dog,you have complete control over when and where the game happens so it's up to you to make the conditions perfect.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

razorseal said:


> Yeah his red rocket was Def out too and my mother got to see it lmao.
> 
> What suggestions do you have to get him to bark? It's pretty hard to get him to bark.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Back tie him. Tease until he barks. Reward immediately


----------



## razorseal (Apr 26, 2018)

cloudpump said:


> Back tie him. Tease until he barks. Reward immediately



OK, I'll try that. I gotta get a hook on the wall for a back tie for him to tie him into. Knowing this guy, I feel like he's just going to stare at me waiting for me to get close to him so he can bite it, but we'll see. When would I give the "bark" command so I can teach him to bark on command. Right after he barks? Tease with tug > bark > command > tug toy?


Also, is this when you would use a harness instead of attachment point on the collar? Everytime he lunges forward, the collar is going to choke him, which is sort of counter productive?

I suppose wrapping a leash to my tree would work too... Just need a longer leash than the 6 ft leash that I have



Digs1 said:


> Remember practice doesn't make perfect,it just builds a habit.
> If you let the dog stand there sucking the tug for 20 mins at a time,that's what you'll get.
> 
> On the other hand if you make sure the dog's well hydrated,a bit under exercised that day,warmed up with a quick walk beforehand and the session always stops before the dog tires and the intensity drops.
> ...



Yeah. I noticed this yesterday... at the end of the day (around 9-10 PM) he was pacing around the house (we played tug few hours back for about 30 mins). I took him out to let out some more energy and he started strong. after about 10 minutes, I can tell he was losing interest. right after I noticed it, I gave him the "get it" command which is when he usually lunges at it, and this time he just sat there staring at me. I guess I tired him out... I gotta get a better sense of him losing interest next time.




Jenny720 said:


> Lol yes if you take a lot of photos there is a photo app- airbrush u can smudge the red rocket out. Every photo I take have use the app lol!



lol. I had to skip out on few photos cuz I didn't want him saying HELLLOOOO in the pics LOL


----------

